# Dove population



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

How are the dove numbers in your areas? I would say in my area the population is down around 50%. The winter had a huge effect on the doves I saw some that were dying or dead around.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have seen way more doves this year than in years past, finding a place to hunt them had been my problem. Had some good fields they have been plowed now not sure if they will keep using them or abandon them. Working on some other fields now


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Seems to be excellent numbers in S/W Ohio. I'm still seeing plenty of birds near good fields. I'm a little worried this next cold front may move some birds out of this area.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah supposed to start tomorrow or Friday, and w the full moon and I it is north wind. They will be on the move for sure. Can only hope a new batch comes in.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Plenty of doves this year, more than the last couple. This cold front will bring in more from the north & we'll still have our resident population.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

God knows there are tons of doves around here. It just seems that they all disappear when we're carrying shotguns! We'll try this field where we've seen them, nothing. then the other field. Then another field. then we go back to my buddy's place and there are 50 of them perched on the power lines in front of his house!


----------

